
Why is the spoken German in many US films and TV shows so inaccurate? - kshatrea
https://movies.stackexchange.com/questions/75487/why-is-the-spoken-german-in-many-us-films-and-tv-shows-so-inaccurate
======
jhbadger
It would be interesting to see if the inaccuracy of languages in US
productions correlates with the number of speakers of them in the US. As
suggested on the linked page, one explanation for the poor German is lack of
sufficient German speakers to check it. This could be compared to see if the
spoken Spanish is better and if more obscure languages are worse.

------
mc32
Probably because it's there as "greek". Something people aren't supposed to
understand --just a prop.

My favorite is one of the scenes in "Lost in Translation" where complex sets
of instructions are distilled into a single sentence.

